# farmgal finds



## farmgal (Oct 19, 2008)

Greeting from North dakota,
 I'm so glad to find this forum. I've enjoyed looking thru so many awesome pics and flickr accounts. Still haven't seen the green bottle I found last year tho.This green bottle I found with this wire in it and it also had a piece of chamois type cloth in it also. No top tho. Infact I found two of them. Hope someone can help solve the mystery of what it is. We have a wealth of places to dig here on the old farm we bought so I will be adding a few pics here and there and hope to start up a flickr account also. Thanks for the warm welcome, farmgal


----------



## kanudigit? (Oct 19, 2008)

Different, fo sho. Post some more stuff


----------



## farmgal (Oct 19, 2008)

More of my treasures. These are some of my soda bottles. Not sure how old they are or if they have any value. This pic shows the front and the back..


----------



## farmgal (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the back side of the soda bottles...


----------



## farmgal (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the cupboard full of things I've dug up. I'll take a few things out at a time and try and clean them up and put more pics up. Dial up is so slow tho. I have several cool shaped Hi-Lex bleach bottles, several dad's rootbeer bottles all sizes and many other big and small bottles. In all colors. Also have pots, lids, tea kettles, ink wells and the list goes on.....


----------



## farmgal (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the other side of the cupboard with all my bottles in it. That's all for now. Hope you enjoy viewing as much as enjoy viewing your finds....farmgal...


----------



## glass man (Oct 19, 2008)

DIG ON AND SHOW ON!![8D]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey BP, Welcome to the forum. Your green mystery bottle is an Air Wick by Glade. One of the first air fresheners. Smelt more like rubbing alchol. I remember my mom putting them all over the place and stinfing up the house. They are from the late 1950s and very early 60s.


----------



## farmgal (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks warren!! That's is what I thought it was but didn't know the date. Is it worth anything? not that I would sell it. I will be able to sleep better now..mystery solved..next bottle..hehe!!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 19, 2008)

I doubt they are worth anthing unless someone was setting up house in a 50s 60s theme. That could lead to all that ugly avacodo colored stuff coming back.[:'(]


----------



## farmgal (Oct 20, 2008)

Good morning,
 And Brrr from North dakota. Here is another of my finds. I'm guessing it's a medicine bottle but it's only a guess not sure the age.. I really like the top of it. And the shape.


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Your Getting Closer.....dig Alittle Deeper........How Old Did You Say That House Was..?..[8D]


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Need Pic Of The Bottom To Date For Ya......But Guessing Around The 50's,60's,70's .....Don't Think It's Older Than That....[8D]..77


----------



## farmgal (Oct 20, 2008)

It says 14 with a circle with an I in the middle 7 under that 12 and under that duraglas....Does that help for now? I can't get a pic until tonight at the earliest. Is it a medicine bottle? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm Going To Give You To Site's That Will help You Out Alot.....    http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html
 .....Thats Factory Marks
 ...................................................................................................    http://www.bottlebooks.com/patentdater.htm
 ......Thats, Well Patents.....77..[8D]


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.bottlebooks.com/basics.htm   ...........This Will Help To........    http://www.bottlebooks.com    ......77..[8D]

 Sorry If They Don't Help But I Belive They'll Help Alot................77...LAEL


----------



## farmgal (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are a few more of my bottles...I'm sorry I forgot who helped me earlier today from Ohio with the Kerosene jug. I've uploaded a picture here. I've also added one of my few Hi-Lex bottles and a square bottle and A clear container I'm not sure what it is..vase, jar etc..Thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## farmgal (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the mystery clear container on the right side..... The lip or rim is smooth and it doesn't say much on the bottom. I thought it looked like a vase. I kept it because I think it has a neat shape. The other clear bottle is square with flat corners. Two sides are flat and the other two sides have ridges. Yhr bottom marked with an  4 eye with a 1 in the middle 5 then I think under that 11...Boy this is so complex. Hope all that helps..sure has me confused


----------



## farmgal (Oct 20, 2008)

This is one of the Hi-lex bottles I have. I have 4 others 3 just like this one and one smaller one. i know they still sell Hi lex bleach. Just wondering how old these may be...etc etc.


----------



## farmgal (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the bottom of the Hi lex bottle....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2008)

hey farmgal, looks like youve got a 40s 50s dump, the pix posted above the hi lex bottle are 40s, the hi lex is a very cool bottle never seen that one, the mark on the bottom of the bottle is the owens illinois glass co. mark, the number to the right is the date 58, care to post a group shot of the hi lex bottles mike


----------



## LC (Oct 20, 2008)

The O with the I in the center of it is the glass mark for the Owens Illinois Glass Company . I believe the bottle is from middle to late fifties .


----------



## farmgal (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm honestly not sure how old the house is. To be honest it is not even a house but two old grain bins put together. This land has been farmed for ages and ages tho. I know the son of the owner said his grand parents also had a house here closer to the old barn that's crumbling. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## farmgal (Oct 21, 2008)

Sure a group shot coming up...Let me have my coffee and wake up..hehe!


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Did The Links Help you Out...If I Was You I'd Print Them Out And Hang Them Somewhere By The Computer....and Their Right About The O. Mark On The bottles But I Wanted You To See If You Could Find It Yourself In The Links....You'll Have To Learn How Sooner Or Later......Great Huntin On The Farm.....77...Lael...[8D]


----------



## farmgal (Oct 21, 2008)

I saved all the links you gave me and read thru a few. I've been doing research for a few years online. I know digger has many books and tons of questions online. I'm a slow reader tho..sigh. I really do appreciate all your hard word for me. And i figured you passed on the links so I had to learn myself..hehe!!


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 21, 2008)

You Goter Girl............Go Get Them Bottles...And Post Em......HEHEHEE.....77..Lael..[8D]


----------



## farmgal (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi lex group shot...Hope this helps. I wasn't aware I had so many. Two of them still have the caps and bleach in them. The two in the have there caps. I also nice some are a darker glass then the others.


----------



## farmgal (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks lobeycat for the Welcome and the link..Red  Sox nation..hmm sounds like a New Englander to me  I was born and raised in New England and 36 yrs later moved here to Freezing forgotten North dakota....hehe!!


----------



## farmgal (Oct 21, 2008)

More pics... I only have a clue about the green bottle. I saw it at an antique place and was told it was a medicine bottle. Not sure if that's correct. I'm more interested in the 3rd clear one. It is only a bit longer then my middle finger and only about as wide. The opening tho is not even big enough for a pinky finger to get in. Please note most of the pics I've posted so far are basically from the surface. We have not even dug down very far yet. And we own 12 acres. Oh the joy to come! I do have a major question tho..if these bottles aren't very old should they be kept or just put in a recycle box? Please don't have a stroke over my question. I have very limited space here.....


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 24, 2008)

I learned how easy it was to let go of that stuff, the older my finds got.  My first trip to the recycle bins, I took a few hundred.  I've made two trips since.


----------

